# Air conditioning and power.



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone noticed that the air conditioning really affects the performance of the 1.4 tsi? It drives me nuts how crappy it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the air conditioning really affects the performance of the 1.4 tsi? It drives me nuts how crappy it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t noticed cause I always leave it on lol. What do u notice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> I haven’t noticed cause I always leave it on lol. What do u notice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just seems like it takes power away. Pretty weird. When I turn it on it just acts lazy to accelerate unlike when I have it off. I mean I know air conditioning does take power away normally but on the 1.4 it just grossly takes power away in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> It just seems like it takes power away. Pretty weird. When I turn it on it just acts lazy to accelerate unlike when I have it off. I mean I know air conditioning does take power away normally but on the 1.4 it just grossly takes power away in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah if you have a manual you would notice you’d have to quick shift sometimes in order to not jerk. It does suck the life out of it. Reason why I open my windows lol 
Bought with 40 miles and now have 65k so I’ve known the ups and downs of this little engine. It’s amazing nonetheless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Oh yeah if you have a manual you would notice you’d have to quick shift sometimes in order to not jerk. It does suck the life out of it. Reason why I open my windows lol
> Bought with 40 miles and now have 65k so I’ve known the ups and downs of this little engine. It’s amazing nonetheless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I try to drive with windows open but, ****, this heat is a ****ing nightmare. I wonder if racingchip kind of fixes that problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea I try to drive with windows open but, ****, this heat is a ****ing nightmare. I wonder if racingchip kind of fixes that problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve heard that Racechip does reduce that throttle lag that the stock tune has if you know what I mean. Also I’ve done the resonator and muffler delete and replaced with 2 inch stock piping and boost sure comes tad sooner and turbo sounds tad louder too. This is stock intake with K&N drop in and stock tune. I recommend the res and muffler delete to anyone that’s looking for sound and some better breathing improvements outta this engine. When before it would run out of breath around 5k now it like wants more and keeps going more and more. Maybe it’s my butt Dyno but like I said I’ve used from 86 octane to 91 octane on stock tune and floored it and beat it almost everytime I can so I know the little things that it does and doesn’t do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea I try to drive with windows open but, ****, this heat is a ****ing nightmare. I wonder if racingchip kind of fixes that problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How hot is it where you live? I live in Texas andwell it’s from 90s in the day so not too bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> How hot is it where you live? I live in Texas andwell it’s from 90s in the day so not too bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother. I live in Texas too and it was like 100 ☠. Killin me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Brother. I live in Texas too and it was like 100 ☠. Killin me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in north west TX. I know it can eat hot but this whole week mornings have been 60s -70s lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I live in north west TX. I know it can eat hot but this whole week mornings have been 60s -70s lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir, are very lucky. I live in the east and its frying eggs hot . Well, was but still its hot .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> You sir, are very lucky. I live in the east and its frying eggs hot . Well, was but still its hot .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe tried frying an egg? Lol my car is black and I haven’t tinted it. Looks like fishbowls and hot as sauna so you already have an idea lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Maybe tried frying an egg? Lol my car is black and I haven’t tinted it. Looks like fishbowls and hot as sauna so you already have an idea lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha. I haven’t tried yet. Mine is grey so pretty sure it would work. I hate getting in my car because its so ****ing hot! It feels like im in a oven . Shift nob get really hot so I usually have a towel to cover it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, less power, but additionally, the A/C really makes up shifting/downshifting more hurkey-jerkey I have an A/T, but it is a lot alike my old 5-speed civic with A/C on. The revs pull down between the shifts a lot more. I recall grinding gears more with the A/C on.

ALSO - our car's A/C is very loud. It sounds like a bad power steering pump. It's very embarrassing for a new car.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Yes, less power, but additionally, the A/C really makes up shifting/downshifting more hurkey-jerkey I have an A/T, but it is a lot alike my old 5-speed civic with A/C on. The revs pull down between the shifts a lot more. I recall grinding gears more with the A/C on.
> 
> ALSO - our car's A/C is very loud. It sounds like a bad power steering pump. It's very embarrassing for a new car.


Hmmm about the A/C being loud..... when does this happen lol cuz I’ve had this car ever since 40 miles and I haven’t had a single weird or loud A/C sound.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Hmmm about the A/C being loud..... when does this happen lol cuz I’ve had this car ever since 40 miles and I haven’t had a single weird or loud A/C sound.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since brand new, something makes loud noise. Too afraid to take to dealer, and now at 43K miles, they'll deny me anyway. Sounds like bad power steering. Honestly, along with the rattle/hiss noise during shifts, and the popping noises from the gas cap area, this car sounds like a piece of **** on the road. Not to mention the window switch problem I've had since day 1. I'm probably not buying another VW. Great FEELING driving, but just too many problems.

I'm going to buy a 100K mile used honda for $5000, and drive it for 5 years with no issues, sell it, and buy another.


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Since brand new, something makes loud noise. Too afraid to take to dealer, and now at 43K miles, they'll deny me anyway. Sounds like bad power steering. Honestly, along with the rattle/hiss noise during shifts, and the popping noises from the gas cap area, this car sounds like a piece of **** on the road. I'm probably not buying another VW. Great FEELING driving, but just too many problems.


wow im surprised. My Jetta has had no problem whatsoever. Not even one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

What's funny is someone said owning a VW makes the average person a mechanic. I must say, it's absolutely true. I've bought diagnostic tools, torque wrenches, special oil and extractors, and do all work myself because it will be too expensive to do elsewhere. 

Honestly I knew it going into it, but when life gets busy, the last thing you want to do is climb under a VW.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Since brand new, something makes loud noise. Too afraid to take to dealer, and now at 43K miles, they'll deny me anyway. Sounds like bad power steering. Honestly, along with the rattle/hiss noise during shifts, and the popping noises from the gas cap area, this car sounds like a piece of **** on the road. Not to mention the window switch problem I've had since day 1. I'm probably not buying another VW. Great FEELING driving, but just too many problems.
> 
> I'm going to buy a 100K mile used honda for $5000, and drive it for 5 years with no issues, sell it, and buy another.


Man I’m sorry to hear that but honestly from 40 to 65k miles of life me owning the vehicle and almost two years of owning it only one time I heard a weird clutch sound and that was it it just went away but car never sounded weird or rattle or noises or nothing. I believe you might have just bought one of those lemons ....I honestly beat the crap outta mine. At least redline till 5-6k once a day and that’s a must lol it’s too addicting for me ...also I haven’t changed a single thing on vehicle neither have I took to dealer ever since I bought it. Oil gets changed every 5k along with filter with Mobil 1 0w-40 from Walmart and filter with Mobil 1 from autozone. Just did my spark plug change at 60k and this was a 30minute job at most. One of the new spark plugs ended up being defective so I just put one of the old ones back in. I honestly don’t know why you’ve had so many problems tho. Are you second owner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Man I’m sorry to hear that but honestly from 40 to 65k miles of life me owning the vehicle and almost two years of owning it only one time I heard a weird clutch sound and that was it it just went away but car never sounded weird or rattle or noises or nothing. I believe you might have just bought one of those lemons ....I honestly beat the crap outta mine. At least redline till 5-6k once a day and that’s a must lol it’s too addicting for me ...also I haven’t changed a single thing on vehicle neither have I took to dealer ever since I bought it. Oil gets changed every 5k along with filter with Mobil 1 0w-40 from Walmart and filter with Mobil 1 from autozone. Just did my spark plug change at 60k and this was a 30minute job at most. One of the new spark plugs ended up being defective so I just put one of the old ones back in. I honestly don’t know why you’ve had so many problems tho. Are you second owner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea Ive literally changed oil and thats it. I drive it nicely but sometimes I push her hard. Thats really weird that he has these problems. Ive literally had no problems. Satisfied? Not when it comes to power but yea. Im somewhat satisfied with this car. Just glad im not driving a piece of junk .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea Ive literally changed oil and thats it. I drive it nicely but sometimes I push her hard. Thats really weird that he has these problems. Ive literally had no problems. Satisfied? Not when it comes to power but yea. Im somewhat satisfied with this car. Just glad im not driving a piece of junk .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look it’s true it doesn’t have much power but if I wanted big power I sure wouldn’t have bought a 1.4t or 1.8t or 2.0t just like how GLI people like to talk about their powerful rides I mean if I wanted a powerful ride would’ve bought V8 dumped like $5k or so on a turbo kit and bam 500HP and more easily and can handle it without pushing it to the limits.i do enjoy my DD and fun car. That’s honestly fastest most fun car I’ve ever owned. And I don’t have no complaints about it. Honda’s for me are ugly I don’t like them. Toyota everyone has them. And I enjoy my VW with my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Look it’s true it doesn’t have much power but if I wanted big power I sure wouldn’t have bought a 1.4t or 1.8t or 2.0t just like how GLI people like to talk about their powerful rides I mean if I wanted a powerful ride would’ve bought V8 dumped like $5k or so on a turbo kit and bam 500HP and more easily and can handle it without pushing it to the limits.i do enjoy my DD and fun car. That’s honestly fastest most fun car I’ve ever owned. And I don’t have no complaints about it. Honda’s for me are ugly I don’t like them. Toyota everyone has them. And I enjoy my VW with my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Look it’s true it doesn’t have much power but if I wanted big power I sure wouldn’t have bought a 1.4t or 1.8t or 2.0t just like how GLI people like to talk about their powerful rides I mean if I wanted a powerful ride would’ve bought V8 dumped like $5k or so on a turbo kit and bam 500HP and more easily and can handle it without pushing it to the limits.i do enjoy my DD and fun car. That’s honestly fastest most fun car I’ve ever owned. And I don’t have no complaints about it. Honda’s for me are ugly I don’t like them. Toyota everyone has them. And I enjoy my VW with my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah I agree brother. I really did not want a honda or toyota. Poor quality = no go for me. I have and seen hondas fall apart its terrible. Front bumper coming off and all that jazz. The first couple weeks that I had the jetta, a guy wrecked in front of the vw and the fricken toyota was really badly damaged unlike my Vw. 
I mean I understand its not fast fast but, Personally I would love to be at 200 thats all I can ask for. Other than that I feel like this car could go around a track pretty nice, of course with the Traction control off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

They even pulled the bumper more whenever I was done talking to the insurance and the radiator fluid reservoir or washer fluid,idk which one, was literally hanging out. I was like wow. That’s quality my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Nah I agree brother. I really did not want a honda or toyota. Poor quality = no go for me. I have and seen hondas fall apart its terrible. Front bumper coming off and all that jazz. The first couple weeks that I had the jetta, a guy wrecked in front of the vw and the fricken toyota was really badly damaged unlike my Vw.
> I mean I understand its not fast fast but, Personally I would love to be at 200 thats all I can ask for. Other than that I feel like this car could go around a track pretty nice, of course with the Traction control off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With some coilovers and TC button kit yeah def be fun AF. Again is better to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow. Here would be couple things that could put you straight at 200 HP crank or maybe little more
Intake
Exhaust
Racechip or Uni tune
Better tires
Dog bone mount or the insert
Downpipe
If you have auto use a trans oil cooler obviously custom
There’s obviously other ways to improve the intercooling system but at the moment no one has tried anything. I’m thinking of adding another small heat exchanger in front of the grille and having a fan on it that way it cools even more before it gets to the Intake manifold
There’s so many custom things that can be done it’s just everyone wants manufacturers to make them. My exhaust I did myself and so would be the other things if possible. Honestly thinking about making a custom stock Downpipe by cutting off the cats and putting straight pipe from turbo back with o2 bung for the o2 sensors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> They even pulled the bumper more whenever I was done talking to the insurance and the radiator fluid reservoir or washer fluid,idk which one, was literally hanging out. I was like wow. That’s quality my friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn man lol yours looks like still good 
Honestly I hit two deers a while back... was going like 65mph and well busted a headlight, bumper went down slightly but didn’t came off and the fender got ****ed so I ordered one. And the hood well I’ll just leave that one and buy a CF hood and paint it or clear coat it lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> With some coilovers and TC button kit yeah def be fun AF. Again is better to drive a slow car fast than a fast car slow. Here would be couple things that could put you straight at 200 HP crank or maybe little more
> Intake
> Exhaust
> Racechip or Uni tune
> ...


Yea mines an automatic sadly haha. I will keep these things in mind. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Damn man lol yours looks like still good
> Honestly I hit two deers a while back... was going like 65mph and well busted a headlight, bumper went down slightly but didn’t came off and the fender got ****ed so I ordered one. And the hood well I’ll just leave that one and buy a CF hood and paint it or clear coat it lol
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. Thats why I dont like toyotas that much or hondas. Their good for lasting long but their quality in making a safe car is kinda on the iffy side. I love European cars so. 
That crash was while back, now shes all good and clean. HOWEVER, the stupid rocks on the road have created chip marks on my hood! Pissed off? Yea pretty much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea mines an automatic sadly haha. I will keep these things in mind. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New autos are sorta better but again still number one killer or slushies are heat. There’s this guy that owns an MK6 GTI and he tracks it real hard and he has the DSG and he installed a trans oil cooler and he said that the gains of the shifting are so much better. Again if I was gonna build my other vehicle or any vehicle to go past stock limits I would definitely use an oil cooler for trans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> New autos are sorta better but again still number one killer or slushies are heat. There’s this guy that owns an MK6 GTI and he tracks it real hard and he has the DSG and he installed a trans oil cooler and he said that the gains of the shifting are so much better. Again if I was gonna build my other vehicle or any vehicle to go past stock limits I would definitely use an oil cooler for trans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha gotcha! . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea. Thats why I dont like toyotas that much or hondas. Their good for lasting long but their quality in making a safe car is kinda on the iffy side. I love European cars so.
> That crash was while back, now shes all good and clean. HOWEVER, the stupid rocks on the road have created chip marks on my hood! Pissed off? Yea pretty much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah mine too. Also I don’t like how the freaking windshield is so damn thin it chipped with just couple rocks. My other car windshield had to get the whole hood to flip on it after I forgot to close he hood good and didn’t even bust it just cracked on top. Rocks don’t even tickle my other car windshield. This one took them small little ones I’m all freaking out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Gotcha gotcha! .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever checked out ECS tuning? You should and you’ll see so many things that will literally have your wallet empty lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Yeah mine too. Also I don’t like how the freaking windshield is so damn thin it chipped with just couple rocks. My other car windshield had to get the whole hood to flip on it after I forgot to close he hood good and didn’t even bust it just cracked on top. Rocks on rock don’t even tickle my other car windshield
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I feel you on that. My other car is a Volvo 940 and that car literally destroys the rocks when they hit the car. Jk. That car literally can take a punch unlike my vw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea I feel you on that. My other car is a Volvo 940 and that car literally destroys the rocks when they hit the car. Jk. That car literally can take a punch unlike my vw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that’s for sure still both of my vehicles have a place in my heart in their own ways. I have 4 
00 Saturn SL1 (work car) auto
02 Vw Jetta 1.8T Auto 
12 Mitsubishi Galant 2.4L Auto
17 Jetta 1.4T 5 spd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Lol that’s for sure still both of my vehicles have a place in my heart in their own ways. I have 4
> 00 Saturn SL1 (work car) auto
> 02 Vw Jetta 1.8T Auto
> 12 Mitsubishi Galant 2.4L Auto
> ...


damn 4 cars hahaha. 
Also. I have checked out Ecs tuning 🤙🏽. Really wish I got a golf tbh. But its all good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Ever checked out ECS tuning? You should and you’ll see so many things that will literally have your wallet empty lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually just bought some mud flaps. Their suppose to be in today. I will send pictures later so you guys can see how they look .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> damn 4 cars hahaha.
> Also. I have checked out Ecs tuning 🤙🏽. Really wish I got a golf tbh. But its all good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is that? More aftermarket? I’m sorry Golfs I take them as high school kids cars . I’m not too far from their age but lol I like more classy smooth sedans and the Mk6 jetta accomplishes that with a nice drop on some 18-19 inch wheels real cleaned out and shined.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Why is that? More aftermarket? I’m sorry Golfs I take them as high school kids cars . I’m not too far from their age but lol I like more classy smooth sedans and the Mk6 jetta accomplishes that with a nice drop on some 18-19 inch wheels real cleaned out and shined.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More after market . They have the 1.8 tsi I think. Also, I like the GTI look soooo haha. I dont have a problem with the jetta tbh I just want new rims and some nice coil overs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> More after market . They have the 1.8 tsi I think. Also, I like the GTI look soooo haha. I dont have a problem with the jetta tbh I just want new rims and some nice coil overs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some rims would totally change the overall look. Like this guys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Some rims would totally change the overall look. Like this guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I messaged him to lol. He has a few nice bumpers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> I messaged him to lol. He has a few nice bumpers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rey misterio? Really? That bumper looks sick AF!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Rey misterio? Really? That bumper looks sick AF!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it is a golf r conversion bumper for jetta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Yea it is a golf r conversion bumper for jetta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** yeah any links? I want one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> **** yeah any links? I want one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as I kno I will post it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> As soon as I kno I will post it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks hella dope. I need that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> That looks hella dope. I need that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$600 tho




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> $600 tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** it lol well spent $600 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

